

What happens when non-tech people discover web developer tools - bikeshack
https://twitter.com/embee/status/416121742738739200/photo/1

======
ColinWright
I've found a couple of previous submissions of this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964342)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966589)

I'm pretty sure there were more.

------
codeddesign
"child being forced" and "children wrapped in a block"...hahaha...that was a
good laugh.

